# Tivo bolt - failure to downgrade Hydra?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Friend just got a refurbished TiVo vox and doesn’t really like hydra. I showed him how to downgrade but it didn’t seem to stick... followed the instructions on forums, and prompt came up to “confirm downgrade” but after restart (which ran guided setup) it was hydra again.

Any tips to fixing this? Wasn’t sure if he should try downgrading multiple times or not. I’ve downgraded a bolt vox before and never had any issues.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Two times the charm? Had to do the process multiple times before it stuck.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Strange. That’s never happened to me and I’ve done a lot of them. Good to know, thanks.

craigr


----------



## MisterMidnight (Jan 3, 2017)

I am thinking about replacing my Bolt+ with a brand new Bolt+ VOX due to intermittent issues I have been having. Is it correct that ALL Bolt+ units can be downgraded to TE3, even if a current production model? 

Also, would I be able to go through the downgrade process without installing the cable card and registering with Tivo? I want to keep my current Tivo up and running while prepping the new one with TE3.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MisterMidnight said:


> I am thinking about replacing my Bolt+ with a brand new Bolt+ VOX due to intermittent issues I have been having. Is it correct that ALL Bolt+ units can be downgraded to TE3, even if a current production model?
> Also, would I be able to go through the downgrade process without installing the cable card and registering with Tivo? I want to keep my current Tivo up and running while prepping the new one with TE3.


The new OTA Bolt is the only box (to my knowledge) that can not go back to TE3. Given that is true, you will still need to complete Guided Setup. Just select "Install Later" when asked for the card.


----------



## MisterMidnight (Jan 3, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> The new OTA Bolt is the only box (to my knowledge) that can not go back to TE3. Given that is true, you will still need to complete Guided Setup. Just select "Install Later" when asked for the card.


Thanks for the prompt reply, much appreciated.


----------



## OrangeTurtle (Jul 17, 2015)

Just wanted to say "thank you" for posting this thread. I did the downgrade and it didn't work. I was confused and frustrated- was about to call Tivo and ask for help- you thread got me to try again. Second time was indeed the charm! Working back on TE3.


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello, so the new TiVo BOLT VOX can be downgraded to the TE3. I got a roamio Pro that is the main TiVo in the family room I do not want to have to upgrade to hydra. Or can the new bolt vox be on hydra in the bedroom and roamio in the family room be on te3.
Thanks


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep--you can mix and match (the exception: a Mini will use the same UI as its master box).


----------



## cmaquilino16 (Jul 7, 2009)

Mikeguy said:


> Yep--you can mix and match (the exception: a Mini will use the same UI as its master box).


Thanks


----------

